# Prayer request for an injured goat. Latest Update post #14



## Rebbetzin (Jan 10, 2013)

Yesterday, Shadow,   a four year old Nubian doe, due to kid in 10 days, badly injured her udder. A deep puncture wound done by a broken tree branch, that also made about a 6 inch tear in the skin of her udder, just above the teat.

It is a horrible wound!  She made it through the night. And is getting good care.  
But, with kids due so soon, and the possibility of infection, etc... we are worried. Thankfully we have two other does giving lots of milk, so if she survives, and the kids survive we will have plenty of milk for them.  

So, if you are the praying sort, 
we would appreciate your prayers for poor Shadow and her yet to be born kids.

Thanks.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Shelly May (Jan 10, 2013)

x2  I will say a prayer for her and baby and you.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes, prayers for you and your goat.

Keep us informed, please Rebbetzin.

Are antibiotics called for??  Maybe someone will post with the answer for that one.

DonnaBelle


----------



## terrilhb (Jan 10, 2013)

My prayers are with your goat, the babies that will be coming and you.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 10, 2013)

Sending good thoughts.....Wish I could do more.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 10, 2013)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Yes, prayers for you and your goat.
> 
> Keep us informed, please Rebbetzin.
> 
> ...


*
X2*


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 10, 2013)

Prayers sent...keep us updated please and I'm hoping for a very good outcome 

Was wondering...do you think God smiles when we pray for our animals...or other people's animals...focusing on an udder injury?  And does He smile when we pray for people using their screen names because we do not know their real names?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 10, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Prayers sent...keep us updated please and I'm hoping for a very good outcome
> 
> Was wondering...do you think God smiles when we pray for our animals...or other people's animals...focusing on an udder injury?  And does He smile when we pray for people using their screen names because we do not know their real names?


I think he smiles at our prayers a LOT!    And listens to them of course.  I sometimes find myself mid-prayer and smirk at my words, because I imagine that it sometimes sounds a bit to God like the concerns my sweet three year old brings to me.  

Saying a prayer for your goat.


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 10, 2013)

How is your goat healing


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jan 10, 2013)

alsea1 said:
			
		

> How is your goat healing


Nothing good to report, sadly..... She went into early labor yesterday night. at 8:30am started serious pushing, One little leg presented....  Had to go in after him.  NOT FUN FOR GOATS OR HUMANS!!  One male kid, not positioned correctly, died before birth. ]I had to leave to do some errands. Still at least one kid to be delivered. Mom is very tired, not sure if she will pull through all this.  

She know she is loved and being taken care of the best we know how. On antibiotic injections twice a day. 

I'll let you know when I do what the outcome is.

I will post some photos later on facebook and put a link in here to them.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 10, 2013)

I wish I knew what to say.  I am so sorry.


----------



## Harbisgirl (Jan 10, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Prayers sent...keep us updated please and I'm hoping for a very good outcome
> 
> Was wondering...do you think God smiles when we pray for our animals...or other people's animals...focusing on an udder injury?  And does He smile when we pray for people using their screen names because we do not know their real names?


Absolutely. I believe this 100%. Praying for your mama goat and the remaining little one


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jan 12, 2013)

This evening, she delivered the remaining two kids. They were both stillborn. 
She is doing well, all things considered.  She is eating, drinking, gets up and down
goes potty.  We now have to wait for signs of infection from the wound in her udder.
she is on antibiotics.  

It is just a waiting game now.  

Thanks for all the prayers!!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 12, 2013)

We had a doe with an udder injury two years ago. I squirted mastitis treatment into the udder itself. Made a big difference. She had a puncture from another goat's horn.


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 12, 2013)

Its hard losing the babies. But it sounds like your doe will be okay. Goats are pretty tough. The antibiotics your giving should keep her on the mend.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 12, 2013)

Sorry about the babies...hope mom pulls through!


----------

